# Buying New Rifle - Suggestions?



## MadAxe (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm new to this forum, so howdy all. Great site!

I'm planning on buying a new rifle for mixed hunting in my area (Deer, Moose, Elk & Bear) and am tentatively settled on .300 Win Mag for the caliber.

Right now I'm stuck between choosing one of the following:

Sako 75 Hunter
Browning A-Bolt Medallion
Remington 700 BDL
Tikka T3 Hunter
Ruger M77MkII
Weatherby Mk V Fibermark
Savage 111G

Any thoughts? Anyone have particularly good/bad experience with any of these?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I have the Sako 7mm Mag. It has been the best rifle I have had in my hands. Although I was shooiting a .308 pump before it, but I love my gun! It has been shooting tight patterns at 200 yds+ ( even tighter at 100)


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Welcome, MadAxe!
Flip a coin and I can't see how you could go wrong with any of your listed choices. I guess whatever preference you might have regarding wood versus synthetic or stainless versus blued would have to be a factor to help you decide, eh? .300 win mag is an awesome choice in an all around caliber for the game you will be hunting. Any of the new super-dupers would just cost more and kick harder. The moose won't get any deader though! Good shooting with whatever you choose. Burl


----------



## jim21 (May 25, 2006)

If you want a nice bolt action,.Get the Tikka T3 Hunter.But if you want a ruggard rifle thats a good brush gun get a Howa 1500. 8)


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I love the Sako 75. One of the best out of the box guns you can get. I have also been very impressed with the tikka T3. I have one in 25-06, and it will shoot very well. I don't care for the "plastic" parts on the bolt and the whole trigger guard ect.. but it will shoot, and seems durable enough. I think all of the others are good choices, but if you decide not to go with the Fins, pick the gun that fits the best, and the controls are "there" for you. I lost a chance at a nice deer one year because my brain said Win 70 safty when I had a custom mauser in my hands and the safty was nothing like what my brain was telling my hands to do. Just something to think about.


----------

